

Nytimes: Chromebook FAQ - xtacy
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/05/googles-new-chromebook-explained/

======
Tiomaidh
Startup idea:

1\. Buy cheap netbooks.

2\. Dual-boot ChromiumOS with them.

3\. Advertise that they can do all the cool Chromebook tricks...and also boot
into a full-fledged OS to do other stuff.

4\. Sell them for less than a Chromebook--say $300-450 each (depending on what
you initially paid for them).

